# Osage Orange, Bodark, Bois D'Arc, HedgeApple.....



## SDB777 (Feb 22, 2011)

While these aren't the big slabs of wood seen here most of the time, figured since I enjoy looking at a few slabs...I should share a few. Used a Stilh MS390 w/24" bar fitted with Oregon ripping chain from Bailey's, and I utilize the Alaskan 777 mill.
This wood was actually harvested by a friend that does arborist work for a living about two years ago, which actually made the bark very easy to remove since it's been sitting outside in the weather. I do not own a metal detector and was somewhat worried about the possibility of 'something' in the wood, but I didn't find anything during any of the cuts....thankfully! These crotch logs weren't free for me, so I'll need to sell some of the wood to break even....but even the $50 I paid for about 850lbs of wood, I came out on top. Just the pen blanks shown in the second photo are valued around $1.75/ea!!!!

Unlike a lot of people making slabs, I make mine a little thicker....normally right at 4.25" to 4.5" thick. Most of the slabs I cut will end up as pens, bowls, wine bottle stoppers......

Slabs sitting on my single axle little 14" trailer:






I'm going to have to find some way of filtering the air going into my nose while using this set-up. If you've ever slabbed OsageOrange, you probably already know...but those that haven't, the dust is somewhat fine and very yellow making snot the consistency of Parkay butter(although I wouldn't put it on my toast).

Here's some finished pen blanks(crosscut to show off grain) sitting on the porch rail:





The finished product was quite a surprise....it has retained it's color well for sitting in the weather for two years. These are going to end up as fine writting instruments in a few monthes.


I'll try to remember to actually bring a camera out to where I cut this stuff and maybe get some in between the action shots. Thanks for looking!!!

Scott


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Feb 22, 2011)

Good job it is hard wood but I like working with Osage orange in the shop.Keep up the good work


----------



## 1harlowr (Feb 22, 2011)

The hedge will darken to a honey color since the logs are now opened to the light.


----------



## peterrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Interesting, I know virtually nothing about turning and pen blanks but was wondering if they should be cut cross grain like the ones you have or with the grain. I like the colour of your wood.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 22, 2011)

peterrum said:


> Interesting, I know virtually nothing about turning and pen blanks but was wondering if they should be cut cross grain like the ones you have or with the grain. I like the colour of your wood.


 
The pen blanks would be pretty boring the other way.


----------



## peterrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I was wondering more about the strength of the wood after it is turned to a small dimension, would it not be more susceptable to breakage if it is cross grain.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice looking slabs.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 22, 2011)

peterrum said:


> I was wondering more about the strength of the wood after it is turned to a small dimension, would it not be more susceptable to breakage if it is cross grain.


 
It may, but most of the stress is gone at that point.


----------



## redoakneck (Feb 22, 2011)

That hedge is great stuff for bugger contests!!!

Cut a bunch and went home and beat all 4 of my kids in the 'Pick -a- Winner' game,
had a 41mg. yellow crusty surprize that took first place!!!

The kids say I cheated but I know they are just jealous.:monkey:

I am going to get a mill and start trying to get a supply of good wood. Buddy of mine wants a bunch of trees thinned, some are black walnut and osage orange, locust, sycamore?, and elm.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks....never thought of having a booger contest. Certainly make for some interesting times while watching Two an a Half Men!

When making pens with wood, it's not just a tube of wood.... There is a brass tube that the wood is glued to, and that give's the piece quite a lot of strength. So with the wood being crosscut, bais cut(about 15* looks awesome too), or even straight cut...it doesn't matter.

Here's a pen I made from a piece of Eastern Redbud that I cut and made into blanks, the tube is 8mm and the wood around it is about 3/64" thick. And most(unless you have Popeye arms) couldn't crush the thing between thumb and finger! I'm not a big fan of straight cutting wood, so this one is bais-cut at about 12-15 degrees:







This one is a piece of Spalted Pecan that is crosscut:









Thanks for looking!
Scott


----------



## peterrum (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah, makes sense to me now. I learned something today. Nice pens.


----------



## redoakneck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice pens!!! Gets the wood cutter and firearm theme all in one.

Awesome


----------



## lumberjackchef (Feb 24, 2011)

Those pens are top notch Scott!:msp_thumbup:Is there a pen kit that you use to make those or are they something that you designed?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 24, 2011)

+1, Thats some good looking pens.


----------



## 046 (Feb 24, 2011)

good to see someone milling Osage Orange


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 26, 2011)

> good to see someone milling Osage Orange


 
Now to run it through the bandsaw to make blanks. I'm hoping for a little breeze to be blowing from my backside to keep the Parkay boogers down to a minimum!!!



> +1, Thats some good looking pens.





> Nice pens!!! Gets the wood cutter and firearm theme all in one.





> Those pens are top notch Scott!Is there a pen kit that you use to make those or are they something that you designed?



Thank you!
The components are purchased and the wood is turned by myself, then assembled. Although with a simple drill and bit, tap-n-die, a twist mechanism and an ink stick....one can be made from an actual bullet/cartridge.


Scott


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 27, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Now to run it through the bandsaw to make blanks. I'm hoping for a little breeze to be blowing from my backside to keep the Parkay boogers down to a minimum!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
if you got some extra 2'x2' blanks give me a hollar.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 27, 2011)

discounthunter said:


> if you got some extra *2'x2' blanks *give me a hollar.




Do you mean 2" x 2" x #" blanks? Or 24" x 24"? If the latter of the two sizes....what do you make with that size?


Scott


----------

